# Rift2Reef plant Pre-order due by 6/5 @ 10am



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dane posted this on DFW FishBox but I know some of you don't get on that forum. Dane's store is Rift2Reef and is located in Flower Mound. Send your order to him via PM to Rift2Reef.

Hey guys we are doing a big plant order so I thought I'd offer some for preorder. Please take a look at the list below and let me know if you have any questions. I'd like to finalize the order by Thursday but will take orders until 10am Friday(6/5).

Thanks for looking!

Dane

Plant availability List

Rift to Reef Aquatics,

Bunch Plants(min 6)

Ammania Gracilis $1.99
Anacharis $1.29
Anacharis Narrow Leaf $1.49
Baby Tears $.99
Lemon Bacopa $.99
Cabomba $.99
Cardamine $1.29
Glossostigma $1.09
Hornwort $.99
Lindemia(creeping Charlie) $.99
Lloydiella(creeping Jenny) $1.29
Lloydiella Golden $1.79
Ludwigia Cuba $1.49
Ludwigia Dark Red $1.29
Ludwigia Ovalis $1.49
Ludwigia Red $1.29
Mermaid(Proserpinaca palustris) $.99
Mint Charlie(micromeria brownie) $.99
Moneywort $.99
Myrio, Green $1.59
Nesea, golden $1.49
Parrots Feather $.99
Pennywort Brazilian $1.29
Rotala, Red(Indica) $.99
Rotala, Wallichii $1.49
Scarlet Temple(telanthera) $1.29
Temple $1.29
Wisteria $.99

Anubius Xtra large sizes available upon request

Afzelli $2.99
Barteri $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)
Coffeefolia $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)
Congensis $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)
Frazeri $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)
Hastifolia $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)
Heterphylla $5.99, $9.99(md,lg)
Lanceolata $5.99, $9.99(md,lg)
Minima $5.99, $9.99(md,lg)
Nana $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)
Nana Petite $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)
Nangi $2.99, $5.99, $9.99(sm,md,lg)

Fern Like

Bolbitis Broad Leaf $2.29, $3.49, $4.99, $7.99,$9.99(bulb,sm,md,lg,xl)
Java Fern $1.99, $3.99, $7.99(md,lg,xl)
Java Fern Mat Approx 3"x5" $14.99
Java Fern Mat Approx 3"x2.5" $8.99
Java Fern Lace $2.99
Water Sprite(Indian Fern) $1.29
Water Sprite (Lace leaf fern) $1.29

Apongetons

Boivinianus $4.99
Capuronii $4.99
Longiplumulosus $4.99
Madagascar Lace $4.99
Ulvaceus $4.99
Crispus $1.29
Undulatus $1.49
Wonder Bulbs $.79

Cryotocorynes

Balansae $1.49, $2.99, $4.99(md,lg,xlrg)
Blassi $2.49, $3.99, $4.99(md, lg, xlrg)
Costata $2.99
Lucens $1.99
Pelchi $1.49
Pontederifolia $1.29
Retrospiralis $1.49
Wendtii Brown $1.99
Wendtii Green $1.99
Wendtii Red $1.99

Lily Like

Banana Plant $.99
Spatterdock $3.99
Tiger Lotus(red or green) $4.99

Sagittaria
Broadleaf $.99
Dwarf $.99
Subulata $1.29

Swords(Echinodorus)

Amazon $1.99, $3.99, $5.99 (md, lg, xlg)
Chain Sword $.99
Gabrieli $2.99, $4.99, $6.99(sm,md,lg)
Grandifolius $2.49, $3.99, $5.99(md,lg,xl)
Kleiner Bar $2.99,$4.99,$6.99(md,lg,xl)
Melon $1.99, $3.99, $7.99(sm, md, lg)
Oriental $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Ozelot, Green $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Ozelot, Red $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Radican $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Radican Marble Queen $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Rangeri $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Red Flame $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Red Melon $1.99, $3.99, $5.99 (md, lg, xlg)
Red Rubin $1.99, $3.99, $5.99 (md, lg, xlg)
Rose $2.79, $3.99, $7.99(sm,md,lg)
Rosette $1.99, $3.99, $5.99 (md, lg, xlg)
Ruffle $1.99, $3.99, $5.99 (md, lg, xlg)
Uruguayensis $7.99(lg)
Vesuvius $3.99

Vallisneria Min 6

Contortion $.99
Corkscrew $.99
Italian $.99
Jungle Val $1.29
Jungle Red $1.49

Floating, Mosses, Portions

Dwarf Baby Tears(HC) $3.29 portion
Glossostigma $2.29 portion
Java Moss $2.29 portion
Riccia $2.29 a portion or $14.99 for 1/4lb.
Willow Moss $2.29 portion $9.99 1/4lb $17.99 for 1/2lb $24.99 for full pound

Potted Plants

Regular plants(6-24 units) $3.99 :

Baby Tears
Bacopa
Dwarf Aquarium Lily
Hairgrass
Giant Hygro
Jungle Val
LIndernia
Mermaid
Mint Charlie
Money Wort
Pennywort
Rotala Red
Saggittaria Broadleaf
Saggittaria Dwarf
Saggittaria Subulata
Water Onion(dwarf)
Wisteria

Fancy True Aquatic potted $5.99

Anubius:
Afzelli
Barteri
Coffeefolia
Congoensis
Frazeri
Hastifolia
Nana
Nangi

Aponogeton Crispus
Aponogeton Undulatus
Baby Tears Dwarf
Bolbitis Heteroclita
Cardinal Plant
Crypt. Wendtii - Brown, red or green
Italian Val
Java fern
Ludwigia Cuba
Ludwigia Dark Red
Ludwigia Red
Micro Sword
Micro Sword Giant
Red Jungle
Amazon Sword
Chain Sword
Grandifolius
Melon Sword
Radican Sword
Radican Marble Queen Sword
Sword Red Flame
Red Melon sword
Rosette Sword
Ruffle Sword
Temple Sword
Tiger Lotus


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm interested


----------

